# Senator's Phone Numbers



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

List of United States Senators Office Phone Numbers 

Alabama 
Sen. Richard C. Shelby 202-224-5744 
Sen. Jeff Sessions 202-224-4124 

Alaska 
Sen. Ted Stevens 202-224-3004 
Sen. Lisa Murkowski 202-224-6665 

Arizona 
Sen. John McCain 202-224-2235 
Sen. Jon L. Kyl 202-224-4521 

Arkansas 
Sen. Blanche L. Lincoln 202-224-4843 
Sen. Mark Pryor 202-224-2353 

California 
Sen. Dianne Feinstein 202-224-3841 
Sen. Barbara Boxer 202-224-3553 

Colorado 
Sen. Wayne Allard 202-224-5941 
Sen. Ken Salazar 202-224-5852 

Connecticut 
Sen. Christopher J. Dodd 202-224-2823 
Sen. Joseph I. Lieberman 202-224-4041 

Delaware 
Sen. Joseph R. Biden, Jr. 202-224-5042 
Sen. Thomas R. Carper 202-224-2441 

Florida 
Sen. Bill Nelson 202-224-5274 
Sen. Mel Martinez 202-224-3041 

Georgia 
Sen. Saxby Chambliss 202-224-3521 
Sen. Johnny Isakson 202-224-3643 

Hawaii 
Sen. Daniel K. Inouye 202-224-3934 
Sen. Daniel K. Akaka 202-224-6361 

Idaho 
Sen. Larry E. Craig 202-224-2752 
Sen. Mike Crapo 202-224-6142 

Illinois 
Sen. Richard J. Durbin 202-224-2152 
Sen. Barack Obama 202-224-2854 

Indiana 
Sen. Richard G. Lugar 202-224-4814 
Sen. Evan Bayh 202-224-5623 

Iowa 
Sen. Charles E. Grassley 202-224-3744 
Sen. Tom Harkin 202-224-3254 

Kansas 
Sen. Sam Brownback 202-224-6521 
Sen. Pat Roberts 202-224-4774 

Kentucky 
Sen. Mitch McConnell 202-224-2541 
Sen. Jim Bunning 202-224-4343 

Louisiana 
Sen. Mary Landrieu 202-224-5824 
Sen. David Vitter 202-224-4623 

Maine 
Sen. Olympia J. Snowe 202-224-5344 
Sen. Susan M. Collins 202-224-2523 

Maryland 
Sen. Barbara A. Mikulski 202-224-4654 
Sen. Benjamin L. Cardin 202-224-4524 

Massachusetts 
Sen. Edward M. Kennedy 202-224-4543 
Sen. John F. Kerry 202-224-2742 

Michigan 
Sen. Carl Levin 202-224-6221 
Sen. Debbie A. Stabenow 202-224-4822 

Minnesota 
Sen. Norm Coleman 202-224-5641 
Sen. Amy Klobuchar 202-224-3244 

Mississippi 
Sen. Thad Cochran 202-224-5054 
Sen. Trent Lott 202-224-6253 

Missouri 
Sen. Christopher S. "Kit" Bond 202-224-5721 
Sen. Claire C. McCaskill 202-224-6154 

Montana 
Sen. Max Baucus 202-224-2651 
Sen. Jon Tester 202-224-2644 

Nebraska 
Sen. Chuck Hagel 202-224-4224 
Sen. Ben Nelson 202-224-6551 

Nevada 
Sen. Harry Reid 202-224-3542 
Sen. John Ensign 202-224-6244 

New Hampshire 
Sen. Judd Gregg 202-224-3324 
Sen. John E. Sununu 202-224-2841 

New Jersey 
Sen. Frank R. Lautenberg 202-224-3224 
Sen. Robert Menendez 202-224-4744 

New Mexico 
Sen. Pete V. Domenici 202-224-6621 
Sen. Jeff Bingaman 202-224-5521 

New York 
Sen. Charles E. Schumer 202-224-6542 
Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton 202-224-4451 

North Carolina 
Sen. Elizabeth Dole 202-224-6342 
Sen. Richard Burr 202-224-3154 

North Dakota 
Sen. Kent Conrad 202-224-2043 
Sen. Byron L. Dorgan 202-224-2551 

Ohio 
Sen. George V. Voinovich 202-224-3353 
Sen. Sherrod Brown 202-224-2315 

Oklahoma 
Sen. James M. Inhofe 202-224-4721 
Sen. Tom Coburn 202-224-5754 

Oregon 
Sen. Ron Wyden 202-224-5244 
Sen. Gordon Smith 202-224-3753 

Pennsylvania 
Sen. Arlen Specter 202-224-4254 
Sen. Robert P. Casey, Jr. 202-224-6324 

Rhode Island 
Sen. Jack Reed 202-224-4642 
Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse 202-224-2921 

South Carolina 
Sen. Lindsey O. Graham 202-224-5972 
Sen. Jim DeMint 202-224-6121 

South Dakota 
Sen. Tim Johnson 202-224-5842 
Sen. John R. Thune 202-224-2321 

Tennessee 
Sen. Lamar Alexander 202-224-4944 
Sen. Bob Corker 202-224-3344 

Texas 
Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison 202-224-5922 
Sen. John Cornyn 202-224-2934 

Utah 
Sen. Orrin G. Hatch 202-224-5251 
Sen. Robert Bennett 202-224-5444 

Vermont 
Sen. Patrick J. Leahy 202-224-4242 
Sen. Bernard Sanders 202-224-5141 

Virginia 
Sen. John W. Warner 202-224-2023 
Sen. James Webb 202-224-4024 

Washington 
Sen. Patty Murray 202-224-2621 
Sen. Maria Cantwell 202-224-3441 

West Virginia 
Sen. Robert C. Byrd 202-224-3954 
Sen. John D. Rockefeller IV 202-224-6472 

Wisconsin 
Sen. Herbert H. Kohl 202-224-5653 
Sen. Russ Feingold 202-224-5323 

Wyoming 
Sen. Craig Thomas 202-224-6441 
Sen. Michael B. Enzi 202-224-3424


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you bro!!! I already e-mailed them, but tomorrow, I'll call their offices

Ron


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Is just calling and saying we oppose the tax enough or is there more we should say?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

King James said:


> Is just calling and saying we oppose the tax enough or is there more we should say?


:tpd:


----------



## zhadum (Mar 28, 2007)

Another way to contact your senators about this is to use the RTDA tool. http://capwiz.com/rtda/issues/
Just click on "Stop The Federal Tobacco Tax Increase" to start.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

King James said:


> Is just calling and saying we oppose the tax enough or is there more we should say?


I said something along the lines of..."Cigars are not a compulsive addiction like cigarettes, they are smoked for enjoyment. If taxes are raised, cigar smokers will cut back, quit smoking cigars altogether, or worse, buy them off the black market...also it will hurt the economies of poor countries who export cigars to America, who in turn will probably end up asking us for more aid...." stuff like that.

And even though I live in Michigan, I called Christopher Dodd's office (Connecticut) and said that this will hurt Connecticut's economy because CT grows tobacco that is shipped all over the world to make cigars.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

King James said:


> Is just calling and saying we oppose the tax enough or is there more we should say?


Emailing and calling are good but when you take the time to mail a letter I think it has more impact on them.. In fact one of my Senators wont respond unless it's in written form.. The RTDA form letter link I posted here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=94253 is emailed to you, do a bit of creative editing and print it sign and mail both to there offices. IE. one in Washington and in your State. Let them know if they support it you wont support them when there term is up.

F


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for the phone numbers I will give them a call today.:ss I think that there are a good many B&M shops that are not aware of this. I talk to the owner of one close to me the other day and they were shocked to find out about what was going on. The owner is calling his Senators today and is asking all of his patrons to do the same.:ss I feel we must keep proactive on this matter :tu if we are to keep cigar cost in check.:ss I do think that the RTDA tool is a fast and easy way to make fast contact, however I must agree with fpkjr taking the time to send a letter will make a greater inpact on them. I am not sure that they see or read any of these, e-mail or mail:tg but I do know that they see the stat on them.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I made a reference to this in my previous post, but I really think the pressure should be put on Dodd and Lieberman (Connecticut) on this. Write to them/call them and ask if they realize how much Connecticut tobacco is used in the making of cigars and what kind of effect it would have on the economy of their state. Just an idea.


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

Mr.Trent Lott will definetly be getting a call from a concerned gorilla. But really, Im not sure exactly how to word it.

I mean, I dont want to sound like a hood-lum. I want the guy to respect my opinion enough to actually make a difference.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> I made a reference to this in my previous post, but I really think the pressure should be put on Dodd and Lieberman (Connecticut) on this. Write to them/call them and ask if they realize how much Connecticut tobacco is used in the making of cigars and what kind of effect it would have on the economy of their state. Just an idea.


I'm from Ct. Lieberman wrote back via email saying he's supporting it. 
Dodd my other Senator I doubt very much I'll be hearing from. When i called I told whoever answered the phone that I lived in Ct. I was calling concerning the above mention tax and I wanted him to vote against it. Furthermore, we will be watching and will remember this come election time.. It's high time our elected officials start doing what we the voters ask of them.
Just remember keep it civil..

*<edit>*
_*Lieberman's response*
Thank you for contacting me regarding proposals to fund expansion of the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). I am pleased to hear from you on this issue.

As you may know, Congress, with my support, established SCHIP in the Balanced Budget Act of 1997 (P.L. 105-33). At that time, Congress appropriated $40 billion, with each state receiving access to a portion of the annual amount. SCHIP currently has no appropriation beyond 2007. Since 2002, states' total spending of federal SCHIP funds has exceeded the annual appropriations for original allotments. Original allotments have become increasingly critical to states in operating their SCHIP programs, determining not only how much federal money states receive but, for a given level of states' projected spending, what size shortfall states are projected to face.

Most recently, in the Senate debate on the 2008 Budget Resolution, I supported an amendment that would allow Congress to consider an increase in the tobacco excise tax to provide funding for SCHIP, but only to the extent that an increase does not raise the price of cigarettes more than .61 cents per pack. This amendment was not included in the final version of the 2008 Budget Resolution that was agreed to by both branches of Congress. Currently, the 2008 Budget Resolution allows for Congress to fund SCHIP at $50 billion from 2007-2012, provided that revenue offsets or spending cuts can be found to fund the program without adding to the federal budget deficit.

As strong supporter of SCHIP, you may be assured that I am closely following developments on this issue; and I will keep your views in mind as the Senate debates funding mechanisms for SCHIP in the future.

Thank you again for letting me know your views and concerns. Please contact me if you have any additional questions or comments about our work in Congress.

Joseph I. Lieberman

UNITED STATES SENATOR_
* <edit>*

Frank


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

I just sent an email to Senator Trent Lott for Mississippi. I will copy and paste it for you guys:


Hello Mr.Lott,
You probably aren't very used to recieving mail from those so young as myself. I am only 18 years of age; however, I have a concern that I feel needs to be expressed. It is in concern with the SCHIP (State Childrens Health Insurance Plan) and how it plans to significantly mark-up tobacco tax.
I, myself, in no way support the act of smoking cigarettes. Infact, I discourage it. However, I do; along with lots of others across this country, enjoy tasting the occasional stogie. These hand rolled cigars are already rather expenisive as it is. On average, Id say around $5.00 each. With the % increase that is being discussed, the price of this hobby would increase dramaticly. 
I'm probably not too great at expressing these concerns, so here is an excerpt from a fellow stogie-smoker:
"Currently before the United States Senate is a proposal to fund health insurance on the backs of tobacco products to the tune of $35 billion (that's Billion with a B). Most egregious is the proposed tax rate on cigars of 53.1%, including a breathtaking 20,400% increase in the cap. This would make handmade cigars - a true mom-and-pop industry, a product enjoyed by choice an average 3 times per week - the single largest excise taxed item in the entire Internal Revenue Code....by a long shot.
Just imagine a $10 dollar tax, PER CIGAR!!!"
I don't know if you enjoy these or not, Mr.Lott. But please do consider doing whatever you can, or feel is necessary, in order to relieve this potential burden from my fellow Brothers Of The Leaf.

Sincerly,
~Jonathan Foote


----------

